# Two New Pack Goat Forums!



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

I just started two new pack goat forums here on TheGoatSpot.

First is for all training pertaining to Pack Goats.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f282/

The second is for all Pack Goat Gear.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f283/

If all you pack goaters could help out by letting us know which threads need to be moved into those new sections we will get them taken care of.

Thanks for your support everyone!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Austin, you rock man


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Dave. Just trying to make this transition as easy as possible for all involved.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks, Austin.


----------



## NH546 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome thank you


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job Austin...it's appreciated.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Austin, I know this list is a little long. These are a few of the thread lines that Rex participated in. I know the training and gear are mixed in together, sorry about that. He actually wrote a lot of training post prior to 2010 but the data base on this forum would not let me go back any further. I can gather a lot more if this is the type of thing you want.
Thanks for your help

09-08-2013 ? about saddle fit
05-01-2013 Is there a Cinch Liner?
03-16-2013 High lining questions
03-10-2013 Getting started but what to buy?
02-07-2013 Goats and Tents
01-23-2013 Extended Trips
01-23-2013 Homemade Saddle
11-29-2012 Long-distance packing
11-28-2012 How to hitch your goats together for leading on the trail
10-27-2012 Question about saddles and panniers
10-15-2012 Won't follow in the woods.
10-15-2012 Which Bear Spray?
09-22-2012 Packing out an Elk
08-03-2012 Next step to training pack goats
07-28-2012 fitting a saddle 101
07-17-2012 Stream Crossing
07-04-2012 Wolves, Packgoats, and Goat Packers
07-03-2012 Training goats to be quiet when you are not around
07-03-2012 Survey for Emergency supplies
06-05-2012 alpine with an attitude
06-05-2012 Conditioning goats for packing--how much??
06-02-2012 How old does a goat need to be before it can be packed?
06-02-2012 Making a goat transport box?
05-11-2012, Do you use anything on the floor of your goat hauler?
04-24-2012 Goat Size and Appropriate Saddles
04-19-2012 Pack Goats and Archery Elk
04-11-2012 Quiet, Durable, Panniers?
04-10-2012, What works best to pack out debris (sticks, rocks, trash)?
03-29-2012, squirt guns!
02-16-2012 @Carolyn: mineral requirements "Diet for wethers"
01-27-2012 Cable Spools
01-17-2012 Teaching to Stand
12-22-2011 Saddle/cinch fit
12-21-2011 snowshoeing with young goats
12-12-2011 Predators on the trail
12-12-2011, Bells or no bells?
12-06-2011 Holding down a large strong goat
10-31-2011, Training a Wild Goat
10-13-2011 saddle for a small goat
09-02-2011 Harness Goats and Dogsleds?
08-21-2011 Highline advice
08-20-2011 How big should a packgoat be?
07-18-2011 Reference Book
07-12-2011 Best rope for highlining
07-11-2011 Conformation
07-10-2011 Wandering at night
07-05-2011 LOVING clicker training!
06-08-2011, Water crossings
06-08-2011 training lesson1
06-08-2011 Shelter for goats on the trail?
06-02-2011 Long Distance Goat Packing
03-07-2011 one goat lagging behind
02-28-2011 Packing After Injury?
01-28-2011, What's Acceptable? Basic rules for goats?
01-28-2011 Whistle training
01-10-2011 Picking a campsite
01-10-2011 Homemade Packsaddle
12-23-2010, ready for crossbuck?
12-16-2010 info about riding goats
12-11-2010, 2010 Hunting stories/ pics?????
12-11-2010, How do you store your saddles?
12-09-2010 saddle questions????
11-28-2010 Winter hiking
11-23-2010 Why is there a "hole" in the side boards?
09-14-2010, front strap on saddle
08-03-2010 Adding Weight--at what age, and how much?
07-05-2010 Furthest Hike
07-05-2010, Goat lays down...
07-02-2010, Hammock camping
06-22-2010, training with multiple wethers
06-16-2010 dog dazer


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

awesome!!!:clap:
:greengrin:


----------

